# Oquirhh/Stansburry LE bull phone call



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

My buddy called me an hour ago and said that the DWR called him to offer an archery LE Bull elk tag for the Tooele area I am assuming it is the Oquirhh/Stansburry unit! He is going to take it. We will be hunting together the last two weeks of the hunt. Can anyone point us in the write direction? We are willing to hike and scout, just didnt know if anyone had any pointers. 

Thx for all the support.


----------



## montero (Jul 22, 2014)

PM sent.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

NM everyone. My buddy decided not to take the tag.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

utahhunter678- Any idea how many points he has? Just curious how close I am. I applied for this tag myself. Thanks!


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

He didn't take the tag??? This is going to be a stellar year for horn growth and with any semblance off max points it would take to draw that unit would be foolish to turn it down.

Curious why?


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Too bad he turned it down! It is an awesome hunt if you know where to look. I would hunt it again in a heart beat!


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Let me respond to a few of the questions.

1. He had 0 points. The Lucky SOB drew with absolutely none.

2. One of the reasons he decided not to take it was just the financing of it all. I told him that he could just do a European mount if he couldnt afford a proper one but he didnt sound like a fan of the idea.

3. Another reason he decided not to take it was because he has never been hunting before. He didnt want to screw up a Limited entry hunt because of 0 exp. We have no idea where to find the bulls on public land and we have done 0 scouting. I was thinking thst with 0 points then he has nothing to lose. But its all over now. Tried to convince him that we could find some but he just didnt feel comfortable for some reason.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

He just made his first mistake with hunting that he will always regret.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^

A LE tag with 0 points, I agree he had nothing to loose except for the tag cost and everything to gain. 

Odds are now he'll wait another 10+ years before he sees that tag again.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That dude shouldn't even be applying for LE tags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> That dude shouldn't even be applying for LE tags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Really Goofy? So in your opinion how many years hunting experience should qualify someone to be elgible to put in for a LE tag?

If you are going to play the points game you have to start somewhere. Why not the first year you decide to hunt?

From the sounds of it somebody (maybe with more experience or not) turned in the tag and by luck of the draw he was next on the list. Just the way the draw is designed to work.

It sounds like he made his decison to refuse it based on his experience and now another "lucky" hunter has a chance to enjoy the tag. I hope he has close to max points so he deserves putting into the LE pool.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Middlefork, from post #7------This is why in my "opinion" he shouldn't be apply for LE!!
He's NEVER even hunted before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

3. Another reason he decided not to take it was because he has never been hunting before. He didnt want to screw up a Limited entry hunt because of 0 exp. We have no idea where to find the bulls on public land and we have done 0 scouting. I was thinking thst with 0 points then he has nothing to lose. But its all over now. Tried to convince him that we could find some but he just didnt feel comfortable for some reason. 

Like


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Did you put your kids in for an LE tag in their first year? Hmmmmmm.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

bugchuker said:


> Did you put your kids in for an LE tag in their first year? Hmmmmmm.


Yes I put my kids in their first year, but they shot bows for 5 years before that and have been with me in the mountains for years during the hunts. If we had gotten that call, we'd have gone crazy 

I didn't have a dad that hunted either, and had to learn it as a young adult by myself in 1981. I get that it can be a daunting task, but who wouldn't force their friend to take a tag like that and go figure it out?

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know what you guys are complaining about. Those that pay into the system but don't take part in it are my favorite kind of hunters. I love the road hunters as well. They tend to help keep the animals closer to me.


----------



## koltraynor (Jun 16, 2014)

The goofball has spoken. Let it be written. If you've never hunted before you shouldn't be putting in for LE tags. I know plenty of idiots who've hunted or been a guide all their life...oh never mind.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

c3hammer said:


> Yes I put my kids in their first year, but they shot bows for 5 years before that and have been with me in the mountains for years during the hunts. If we had gotten that call, we'd have gone crazy
> 
> I didn't have a dad that hunted either, and had to learn it as a young adult by myself in 1981. I get that it can be a daunting task, but who wouldn't force their friend to take a tag like that and go figure it out?
> 
> ...


I was actually reffering to Goofy's post. Who cares if someone hasn't hunted before, they've obviously taken hunter safety and could very well be more ethical, cautious, and smarter than most of the guys that have hunted all of their lives.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yep, I puy my kids in.
The difference?
They've been hunting SINCE THEY COULD WALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Killed a bunch of stuff too !

I dont know many 14 year olds that have pulled this off..


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

doesn't give your kids or you anymore of right than the next person to put in for LE hunts. Seniority and experience are not factored in, nor should they be.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I believe that what goofy was getting at and I will agree is that if you are not ready for a LE hunt then why put in for it? You can put in for points and not have to worry about drawing a tag if you don't feel that you are ready.

On a side note I personally believe that turning in a tag in Utah is way to easy. When you can turn one in just because you don't like the size of the antlers or horns that are growing this year shouldn't be a excuse to turn one back in. Now if you have health problems or end up getting deployed if you are in the military then those are ligament reasons in my humble opinion.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Critter said:


> I believe that what goofy was getting at and I will agree is that if you are not ready for a LE hunt then why put in for it? You can put in for points and not have to worry about drawing a tag if you don't feel that you are ready.
> 
> On a side note I personally believe that turning in a tag in Utah is way to easy. When you can turn one in just because you don't like the size of the antlers or horns that are growing this year shouldn't be a excuse to turn one back in. Now if you have health problems or end up getting deployed if you are in the military then those are ligament reasons in my humble opinion.


What about bad tendons? are those ligament reasons too?  Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Seems to me that Goofy mentioned turning in his OiL moose tag if he didn't like what he saw scouting. When it takes as many years as it does to draw a tag, I believe you have to be flexible with people. People who insinuate that others are somehow "not qualified" to put in for a hunt make me laugh with their arrogance. Karma often has it's way because lots of these people kill biggest animals. -------SS


----------

